
New book about Aaron Swartz's causes (free today) - ljlolel
http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/new-book-about-aaron-swartz-s-causes-free-today-only-internet-freedom-day
======
ljlolel
Despite what some commenters are incorrectly assuming, this book is DRM-free
on the Kindle. It is a checkbox when publishing. The author, Marvin Ammori, is
also working on getting the document onto Techdirt or other platforms as well.

Amazon has a very well-watched download list. So it would behoove promotion to
focus on this first and increase downloads.

------
dublinben
I'm not a big fan of a book about "internet freedom" that's copyright
protected and sold on Amazon's DRM-riddled platform.

Edit: This book itself does not contain DRM.

------
marvinicus
Re Copyright: The book is copyright protected for 14 years, the term of
copyright during the Founding generation. It disclaims copyright for the rest
of the author's life plus the 70 years after death. Plus all the proceeds,
when people pay, for 14 years, goes to organizations fighting for Internet
freedom. It's not an expensive book, so people might want to1 donate to those
causes directly, and more than $4.99.

------
sturdysquirrel
Note that after today all the money is donated to Demand Progress (the org
that Aaron started) and Fight for the Future.

~~~
numbsafari
... except for the portion of the funds that are kept by Amazon to support
their DRM platform.

~~~
ljlolel
It is DRM-free. You need to chill out.

------
cabalamat
Is there any way of getting this book without a kindle, so it can be read on
Linux?

~~~
CrazedGeek
According to the author, it's a Kindle exclusive for 90 days:
[http://ammori.org/2013/01/18/one-internet-freedom-my-new-
ebo...](http://ammori.org/2013/01/18/one-internet-freedom-my-new-ebook/)

However, the Kindle Cloud Reader works on Linux: <https://read.amazon.com/>

~~~
dublinben
I think the author has a different definition of "free" in mind than FOSS and
free culture advocates do. The "free" kindle book still requires a closed
source (non-free) program and an Amazon account.

If that's the kind of "internet freedom" he's advocating for, then I don't
want any part of it.

------
davidu
The author, Marvin Ammori has been an amazing friend to issues that matter in
keeping the Internet free and open and transparent. Really lucky to have
people like him on "our team."

He also works behind the scenes on a tremendous number of other important
issues, and he's well-known as someone who connects entrepreneurs and
technologists in the valley to the lobbyists and politicians in Washington DC
to make sure the tech voice is heard.

The SOPA work done in DC in 2011 was a great example of an issue where he was
connecting people left and right behind the scenes who ultimately made a huge
difference in defeating SOPA.

More here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Ammori>

------
gladkill
Thanks for this, but as others have said, it'd be great if this wasn't locked
down with DRM.

~~~
marvinicus
It's DRM free. You should be able to convert it into whatever format you want,
from what I've heard.

------
petrel
So, Internet is free only for today.

~~~
numbsafari
It's still DRM controlled, so is it even really free today?

~~~
ljlolel
It's not DRM controlled

